# C&C Generals Zero Hour Online Problems



## killermachine252 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I need someone to help me with the problem I am having with one of my PC games. That game is Command and Conquer: Generals Zero Hour. I really like this game and I wanted a better opponent so I tried to go online (going to "Multiplayer" and then clicking "Online"), and it gave me this message.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Cannot Connect

Unable to establish a connection to Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour servers. Please check your internet connection.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

My internet is connected, so I don't know what I have to do to fix this problem, help me please.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

You may need to open ports to play online.


----------



## Chabooga (Jan 5, 2009)

Zero Hour needs TCP ports 80,6667,28910,29900,29920 and UDP ports 4321,27900 to be forwarded.
If you don't know how to do that you can check these guides for common router models: link


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

One important thing that needs to be known when opening ports: The make and model of not only your router but also your modem.


----------



## killermachine252 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have two computers I am having this problem on, my laptop and a desktop. I would like to do open up those ports but I can't find them on the list of ports that I am able to open or close. I have no clue how to forward ports or what that even does. Also, I'm not sure what the makes and models of my router and modem are, I just know that my internet provider gave me a modem which has a wireless router built in.

I am okay at computer but I still have many things to learn, so this problem might take a while to fix (I might need detailed instructions on what to do).


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Look on the modem and router for the make and models. It should be on there.
Exactly how the ports are forwarded are mostly determined by the router. If your ISP gave you a modem, that modem's brand and model number will also need to be known. I can help you with opening the ports, but it's harder without the router and modem's brand and model numbers.


----------



## killermachine252 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just found the make and model of my modem/router my ISP gave me, its a 2Wire 2701HG-G modem/router.

And when you tell me the instructions, can you please check if they will work on a computer (desktop/laptop) running on Windows Vista, please and thank you.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

If you're connected directly to it, this guide should help. 
In short words, what you will need to do is forward creating a static IP and logging into the router to open the ports.


----------



## killermachine252 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm done forwarding the ports and I tried to go online, but it's still giving me the same error message.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is the 2Wire the only external device you are using for Internet? If not, what other devices do you use for Internet?


----------



## killermachine252 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, the only external device connecting me to the internet is the 2Wire modem/router. I would guess maybe something else is causing the problem, maybe my firewall but I put C&C Generals ZH to full access on McAfee SecurityCenter 9.0. So I dont know.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Try either opening the ports on McAfee or turning it off. (Particularly the first option, because turning it off will still leave the ports open.)
I was hosting a game server recently and had the game set as full inbound/outbound connections in McAfee, but somehow the server didn't work because the ports were still closed.


----------



## killermachine252 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm sort of busy with a lot of things right now, I'll try to allow McAfee to open the ports that are needed to play online on my desktop (my main gaming computer) as soon as possible, I hope that this will solve my online gaming problems with Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok. If opening the ports on McAfee still doesn't work, then check the port (there should be a speficic host port that the game servers use) at www.canyouseeme.org and see what message it says regarding the port.


----------

